# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Headphones and Choking Hazard

## Greedo

I am wondering about the use of headphones while falling asleep. Sometimes I listen to music in bed before sleeping, but remember to take off the headphones.

Does anyone here use the headphones while sleeping? Especially the in-ear type.

Might seem like a stupid question, but I'd really like to know.

----------


## Merlock

Use these...bio-phones.



All I can say is...  ::eh:: 

But in all seriousness. I'd suggest the "on ear" type of head phones without a link above or behind the head. So they're like the in-ear ones but with a soft cushion and whatnot like on typical headphones.

Edit: These are what I mean, nice and comfy:

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

I've worried about this too. I usually use ear buds and they aren't much of a hazard, they usually just fall out (just dont roll over on top of them because that hurts). Recently though I had been using bid normal headphones which is probably more dangerous but i made sure the part that goes over your head was on my forehead so they would fall off that way and not strangle me. 

I found that with the large ones that i would wake up in the same position i fell in usually maybe because i couldnt sleep on my side with them on. I've never come close to be strangled...yet.

----------


## jmp

> Use these...bio-phones.
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is... 
> 
> But in all seriousness. I'd suggest the "on ear" type of head phones without a link above or behind the head. So they're like the in-ear ones but with a soft cushion and whatnot like on typical headphones.
> 
> Edit: These are what I mean, nice and comfy:



All headphone of that type are horrible. They hurt your ears alot.

----------


## HakktHazard

I've been doing that for months (iPod earphones) and they never caused any problems.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't see it being a problem if you don't toss a lot in your sleep.  I'd still think that wireless headphones would be the way to go since it only takes one time where you turn the wrong way to choke yourself.

It's probably close to impossible though, if you body gets uncomfortable while you are sleeping it twitches or jerks into a different position.

----------

